# Toro Rider Mower Opportunity



## mushmorten (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm looking at buying a 1999 Toro Rider Mower and I was wondering if someone could give me an idea if it's a good deal or not.

This looks like a pretty good size model (#72048) Wheel Horse with 281 hours on it. It has a 265 Hydro Transmission with belt drive & an electric PTO. A 42" mowing deck with the underwash feature. Also included is a dozer blade attachment. It has these huge tires on it as well.

The seller is asking $1000 for it.

Does this sound like a good deal??? Does anyone know anything about this model mower?? I couldn't find anything on it from the Toro site so evidently they no longer make it. I also couldn't find anything from the internet when I ran some searches. The seller told me that this model would sell for $4000 brand new and that with only 281 hours he's offering me a great deal. I don't know this guy from Adam so I am trying to research it before I tell him yes.

If anyone can offer some advice on or about this mower I'd greatly appreciate it.

Jeff in Vermont


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

I'd ask about what he did one maintenance first before I even thought of it... thinks like were the grease zerks greased? Oil changed regularly? Oil filter (if it has one) regularly? Air filter regularly? and the belts? I'd try and haggle though of course before I dropped money on a used machine, Start off with $900


----------



## mushmorten (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks Bugman. I'll see what I can do with this guy. He's actually a dealer that got this unit as a trade-in so I doubt he knows what kind of maintenance the customer performed on it. In addition, this guy sells Cub Cadets, Gravely's and Hondas so he's not that familiar with Toro units. I went ahead and called a Toro service guy in my neck of the woods and asked him what he thought and he thinks it's a pretty good deal. Not great but fair.

Maybe I'll do what you said and just throw $800 or $900 out there and see if this guy bites. All he can say is no right??

Thanks for the reply.

Jeff in Vermont


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah it never hurts to ask.... thats how I've gotten lots of stuff for free..... have gotten 3 riding mowers and a pushmower for free, just for asking. All from different people of course. Worst he can say is no and not budge on the price.


----------

